# Videos



## kaizasosei (Feb 16, 2009)

Just thought i'd share these great scenes...

Feel the wrath of momotaros blade!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seAWhtQcegg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAr1Ui2sp94&feature=related












j


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 17, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> Just thought i'd share these great scenes...
> 
> Feel the wrath of momotaros blade!!
> 
> ...


Back in the 80's, I worked as a stunt man, some of which was doing fight scenes. The discipline behind doing these weapon fight scenes is tremendous. They literally would have to be doing the same scene over and over 1000 times before they made it look right. Of course camera tricks are done here and there but it is still quite a workout gettting this done so precisely. Its corny and B rated looking, though understanding the big picture behind what it took to get this done is pretty cool.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 19, 2009)

Ron Kosakowski said:


> Back in the 80's, I worked as a stunt man, some of which was doing fight scenes. The discipline behind doing these weapon fight scenes is tremendous. They literally would have to be doing the same scene over and over 1000 times before they made it look right. Of course camera tricks are done here and there but it is still quite a workout gettting this done so precisely. Its corny and B rated looking, though understanding the big picture behind what it took to get this done is pretty cool.


I have a few friends in the Stage Combat buisness.  Most people mistake the purpose of Stage Combat, how it's peformed, and why things look the way they do.

According to my friends Stage Combat's first rule is to keep the actors SAFE.  Stage Combat tells a story of a fight, but is not an actual fight.  It must be designed and choreographed so that the audience, typically consisting of folks who don't know what a real fight should look like, never mind a real fight with swords, can follow the blows and parries.  They must appear "real" (or at least real enough) to the layman while being utterly SAFE for the actors.

Stage Combat and Stage Combat Choreography is an art form all to itself.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 20, 2009)

lklawson said:


> I have a few friends in the Stage Combat buisness. Most people mistake the purpose of Stage Combat, how it's peformed, and why things look the way they do.
> 
> According to my friends Stage Combat's first rule is to keep the actors SAFE. Stage Combat tells a story of a fight, but is not an actual fight. It must be designed and choreographed so that the audience, typically consisting of folks who don't know what a real fight should look like, never mind a real fight with swords, can follow the blows and parries. They must appear "real" (or at least real enough) to the layman while being utterly SAFE for the actors.
> 
> ...


YThis is true, but may Asian film companys do not have the same rules we have here in the US. You have to fend for yourself if you get injured there. Depending on how big the film company is.


----------

